# موسيقى الكريسماس - Christmas Music



## menarefaat (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*موسيقى الكريسماس​*




​
أجمل 10 مقطوعات موسيقية للكريسماس بمصاحبة الساكسفون​


Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!

The First Noel

I'll Be Home for Christmas

Sleigh Ride

The Christmas Song

	We Three Kings _ Carol of the Bells

	O Christmas Tree

Santa Claus Is Coming to Town

Eternal Light (A Chanukah Song)

Auld Lang Syne
​


Mena Refaat Zaki​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي ليك يامينا علي الترانيم الجميله الجديده دي


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا مينا علي الموسيقي الجميلة*

*ميري كريسماس يا جميل*

*جاااااري التحميل*​


----------



## totaagogo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك جدا يا مينا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بجد الموسيقى حلوة وانا كنت بدور فعلا على موسيقى الكريسماس بجد سكرا كتييييييييييير​*


----------



## veola (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مينا بجد جميله اوي انا كنت بدور عليهم 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## zama (31 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى 
شكرا جزيلا.......................


----------



## مدحت منير (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر


----------



## المزاحم (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخونا مينا على الموسيقى الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cobcob (2 يناير 2009)

*شكرا يا مينا 
على الموسيقى الجميلة ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

ميررررسى على الموسيقى يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ياباشا
ربنا يبارك حياتك
جاري التحميل​*


----------

